# Side dish with Buffalo Wings



## jstarr

I'm making a slightly health conscious baked buffalo wing tonight.  I'd like the side dish to also be pretty healthy.  Any ideas or recommendations?


----------



## Andy M.

A salad would be a nice contrast to the hot wings.


----------



## Callisto in NC

Traditionally buffalo wings are served with only celery and blue cheese or ranch.  Maybe some kind of celery salad or a broccoli slaw with shaved broccoli and celery.


----------



## Cooksie

Oven baked onion rings would work, but fried onion rings would work better .  I've seen recipes for oven-baked using panko, never tried them though.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cole Slaw


----------



## Andy M.

Uncle Bob said:


> Cole Slaw




I like that better than salad.


----------



## kitchenelf

Since bleu cheese is usually involved with wings, how about a bleu cheese coleslaw...or a wedge of lettuce with bleu cheese dressing with carrots and celery scattered about or rimming the plate?

Or Ranch instead of bleu cheese?


----------



## MostlyWater

rice and a stir fry for us.


----------



## Callisto in NC

MostlyWater said:


> rice and a stir fry for us.


With Buffalo Chicken Wings?  That seems really odd to add stir fry to a down home bar food.


----------



## B'sgirl

Buffalo wings sound so good right now!


----------



## themonkeytree

I think some coleslaw sounds like a good idea.  As for the baked onion ring idea, I have done that.  They were pretty good.  Not as good as fried onion rings, but really when is anything not best when fried?


----------



## jstarr

How many pounds of chicken wings should I buy for 3 pretty good eaters?


----------



## NAchef

I would say about 50 wings, give or take 25.


----------



## letscook

how about fresh green string beans, layed out on baking sheet - lil olive oil on top and salt and pepper  lil garlic powder and roast in the oven.  could be finger food also.


----------

